# Jupiter 2 completed interior pics



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi!
I finally finished up on the final detailing of the interior of my J2.
I'm very pleased with the results Even if i couldn't match all the set colors correctly.Tamiya makes great paints,But to get the best match of correct colors,I understand that airbrushing is the way to go.
I just finished installing the two clear hatch windows & didn't need to glue them in as they already fit snug.
All the front control details are painted and the stock decals have been all applied.
Thanks to Frank at Moebius,I was able to purchase a couple decal sheets and three astrogator parts that i mucked up earlier on during the build.
If you are reading this Frank, I just want to thank you again for being such a truly generous guy!! These will be the last pics of this kit before the hulls are painted,So hopefully in a week or so i can post a fully painted and ready to display Jupiter 2 kit. Hope to hear some feedback on this build,and thanks Moebius for a truly awsome kit!:thumbsup:
Jupiter 2 album link below.
http://img41.imageshack.us/g/jup63.jpg/

PS, Thanks ductape for your great jupiter 2 thread,It really helped out big time!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

This is the reason I never asked for money for my Jupiter 2 guide or offered it for sale anywhere, the satisfaction of seeing artisans take the information and work miracles with it. Fabulous build...a truly stellar (no pun intended) piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Well done Sir!!!You should be very proud:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

Very, very nice job.


----------



## user1127 (Jun 11, 2002)

beatlepaul said:


> Well done Sir!!!You should be very proud:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hey, BP - PM sent. :wave:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow! That's just outstanding work!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks every one for the compliments!
I can't wait to start working on the outer hull next week,Or for the fusion core/Dome lighting to arrive. If i have time this weekend,I'll give the two halves of the hull, Fusion core casing & Landing gear one more bath in some degreaser before i lay down the tamiya primer. It may take a while,But I'll post the fully painted kit as soon as it's finished. Thanks all, And enjoy the rest of the holiday weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a fine masking job on all those panels! Look forward to the hull treatment.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Excellent work all around, the paint just pops......:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks fantastic so far! Won't be long now it will be flyin' around the room! :tongue:

Your colors and paintwork are very crisp and clean! Nice build so far! Takes some time don't it??!!! LOL! Keep us posted as it progresses!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Fantastic painting job. Thanks for sharing.

As Tim Nolan said, it "_Takes some time don't it??!!!_", especially the "_fine masking job_" as well observed by Model Man.


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

Superb! 

Is that a Johnny Lightning B-9 you have there? He's pretty darn close to scale there! I expect I'll be replacing him with the Moebius 1:35 when it's available.

:thumbsup:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

WmTodd said:


> Superb!
> 
> Is that a Johnny Lightning B-9 you have there? He's pretty darn close to scale there! I expect I'll be replacing him with the Moebius 1:35 when it's available.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thanks for the compliments every one!
Yes that is the johnny Lightning Robot,& he is close to scale,But a bit to big.
I placed the Trendmasters Will Robinson inside the elevator cage,& i think he is just about the right scale to the interior.I didn't know Moebius is doing a Robot to scale for this kit,Great news!
Yes it took quite a bit of time detailing all the interior,But i'm glad i didn't rush it.
I still need to paint the ceiling soffit,& Trim down the viewport attachment pins,And will finish those small details as i'm working on the hull. I'll definately post the fully completed ship when i'm finished no problem.Thanks again for all the great feed back!:thumbsup:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> ///especially the "_fine masking job_" as well observed by Model Man.


Looking at it again, I should have used the word 'precision'. Those are some danged small areas and the slightest error would be obvious.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Model Man said:


> Looking at it again, I should have used the word 'precision'. Those are some danged small areas and the slightest error would be obvious.


Thanks Model Man!
I think the trickiest part of the masking was those panels above the freezing tubes.I used Tamiya 6 MM tape for those & the rest of the smaller detailing along the circuit block cabinet.


----------

